# Birds Nest Prop



## alana555 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone I have been trying to source a birds nest prop for sometime now and am unable to find someone in Australia who sells them. Here is a link to what I am talking about http://shuttermomma.com/index.php/20...ird-nest-prop/

Anyone know where I can get one of these??


----------



## JWellman (Feb 7, 2012)

alana555 said:


> Hi everyone I have been trying to source a birds nest prop for sometime now and am unable to find someone in Australia who sells them. Here is a link to what I am talking about http://shuttermomma.com/index.php/20...ird-nest-prop/
> 
> Anyone know where I can get one of these??


Article says "Not Found" when trying to follow your link.


----------



## alana555 (Feb 7, 2012)

sorry try this one Things We Love :: Bird Nest Prop » ShutterMomma


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 7, 2012)

That looks painful!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you ask if she'd ship to austrailia?


----------



## alana555 (Feb 7, 2012)

MacHoot said:


> That looks painful!



Yes it does like that lol, normally they have thick blankets in there.

Bossy they dont ship to Australia due to customs issues. However I have seen some Australian photographers use them.


----------



## Propsguy (Feb 9, 2012)

Why not make one?.... get some straw, twigs, some spanish moss and a little rattan perhaps.... ?  I would be willing to bet that you can build one much faster than anyone can ship one to you....

Use an appropriate sized kitchen bowl (whatever size you need) as a mold, and just start weaving straw and twigs around it.... fill it in with bits of string, dress it with a little spanish moss (available at any craft store) and then use a little spray adhesive (if necessary) to hold it together, and presto!... birds nest!

P


----------



## Netskimmer (Feb 9, 2012)

Propsguy said:


> Why not make one?.... get some straw, twigs, some spanish moss and a little rattan perhaps.... ?  I would be willing to bet that you can build one much faster than anyone can ship one to you....
> 
> Use an appropriate sized kitchen bowl (whatever size you need) as a mold, and just start weaving straw and twigs around it.... fill it in with bits of string, dress it with a little spanish moss (available at any craft store) and then use a little spray adhesive (if necessary) to hold it together, and presto!... birds nest!
> 
> P



I was thinking the same thing, if a bird can do it...


----------



## mommy-medic (Feb 9, 2012)

I've seen them made out of two wreaths from hobby stores stacked on top of one another (laid on their side). Super cheap, and you can feel them in person. The ones that are loosely woven are easiest to "weave" together so it's seamless, and some are stiff twigs while others are no more rigid than thick burlap. :thumbup:


----------



## paigew (Feb 9, 2012)

mommy-medic said:


> I've seen them made out of two wreaths from hobby stores stacked on top of one another (laid on their side). Super cheap, and you can feel them in person. The ones that are loosely woven are easiest to "weave" together so it's seamless, and some are stiff twigs while others are no more rigid than thick burlap. :thumbup:



Yes this!! Get a wreath from a craft store. And plop baby inside  I would be careful though because that doesn't look too comfy and baby can easily be scratched and poked. Maybe get an extra large one so the baby isn't really touching the branches


----------



## Karlac (Jul 5, 2013)

alana555 said:


> Hi everyone I have been trying to source a birds nest prop for sometime now and am unable to find someone in Australia who sells them. Here is a link to what I am talking about http://shuttermomma.com/index.php/20...ird-nest-prop/
> 
> Anyone know where I can get one of these??




Ihave been wanting the same thing. I haven't been able to find any grapevine wreaths here in Australia. But I did find some willow canes at a local market..the kind you put in floor vases for decoration. I plan on soaking them in water, probably the bath tub as they are long And blending them into a nest shape, then allowing them to dry out again. I'm guessing that just twisting them together into the shape of the nest a section at a time will work? Or if needed using florist wire.


----------

